# drowned can am...



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

just drowned can anybody give done advice on what to do to get it back up and running

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MudInMyBlood Forums Recovering a Sunk Quad


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

a little redness ingenuity

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

******* 

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## Kroy5811 (Aug 12, 2012)

Drain oil, fill motor back up with a quart of oil and a quart of diesel (diesel is a detergent that will help the water to get out of motor) start engine, let it run for a min or 2. Drain, and change oil filter, add your new oil!
Also I would check your air box and go ahead and change ur air filter ( not needed but I would).
Last pull both plugs and turn over motor a few times (only if quad is hydro locked)
Hope this helps


----------

